# Need dash restored ???



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Have a 67 GTO and wondering how you go about getting the chrome back on the dash bezel ?? I see they have repro wood grain or do they sell repro dash bezels ??? Also need the the little round things that say wiper,and headlights etc. Thanks for any input.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, all that stuff is available. And expensive. The best solution is to remove your dash and send it out for re-chroming. Very expensive. But looks great. Other guys have used other methods, like chrome paint, chrome coating kits, stainless guage rings, and the like. Search here and on the Ames/Performance years forums and you'll find a TON of info on this.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The process is called vacuumized metallization, but it is not very durable which is why they all looked messed up. I wish I had found a chrome plater that does plastic because it would last longer. I sent mine to a guy down south and his company is called Mr. G or something like that (sorry my memory sucks), stay away from that hack, sanding marks all over the place, complete crap.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Irishmic said:


> Have a 67 GTO and wondering how you go about getting the chrome back on the dash bezel ?? I see they have repro wood grain or do they sell repro dash bezels ??? Also need the the little round things that say wiper,and headlights etc. Thanks for any input.


I had my instrument bezel restored by Just Dashes. I am very pleased with their quality work. Yes, it's expensive but worth it IMO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never done either of my dashes, because they still look 'ok'. That said, I've seen the re-chromed ones, and man, what a difference. The dash looks like jewelry. Makes a huge difference in the overall quality of the interior. I think the new vacuum chrome is better than the original stuff. I've had repop armrest bases on my '65 for 32 years, and they still look like new. The originals had no chrome left on them and were only 17 years old at the time. Ditto my '67: the 22 year old armrest bases look brand new still. Got them from Ames. So, i'm thinking if you do shell out the $$$ to get the dash re-chromed properly, you'll never have to do it again.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

It does look good at a distance, no one call see the scratches looking in from the windows.


----------

